# Input on new setup



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi this will be my first home theater setup ever. I have been doing some research and some lurking around the forums. I have somewhat of a tight budget (1,500.00) I originally wanted a 5.1 setup but the right price came by and I now own a Yamaha 5960. 

From what I been reading, I have deiced to go with a VTF-2 MK 3 sub. I really want a set of floor standers and been looking in to the Polk speakers. Any particular model that I should look into.

The surround speakers I really don’t know what to look for. I see that a few recommend the SVS speakers. They seem good but a bit bulky.

Oh I have a fairly large room it is about 25x18.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

HI Fezzy, welcome to the Shack. I have owned several speaker sets and since I now own all SVS, I can assure you that they are great speakers. You will have to make the final determination based on your budget and preferences. You should consider some type of room sound treatment and be sure to download and use the RoomEQ Wizard. Have fun, and keep us posted. Dennis


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

One can still find the Infinity Primus 360 for $375/pair. The Infinity Primus 150 and C25 are still around as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

jackfish said:


> One can still find the Infinity Primus 360 for $375/pair. The Infinity Primus 150 and C25 are still around as well.



Wow that is one of the speakers I was looking at. Would you mind sharing were you found them?

Also what do does everyone think of the Infinity Primus 362?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack.
How much of that $1500 budget is left?
And, Wow,... by bulky do you mean the SVS speakers are too big,.....????


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

nova said:


> Welcome to the Shack.
> How much of that $1500 budget is left?
> And, Wow,... by bulky do you mean the SVS speakers are too big,.....????


Thanks for the welcome. The 1500.00 is dedicated to the speakers and sub. Since the sub is on its way, I now have about 1,000.00. 

I wanted to use the SVS speakers as the surround speakers. I have never seem them in person. Only took measurements and tried to make a paper model. 

Also, Do I really need the 4 back speakers. Is it ok to just start with a 5.1 setup and add the two speakers later?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You can do quite well with $1000. 

If you like the Infinity Primus speakers... you can get a good deal on those via the Shack Shopping Mall. You might even be able to squeeze in a pair of Polk Monitor 70's with a matching center and surrounds.

Another option would be the Boston Acoustics ... probably the VR1's, with the VRC center and VRX surrounds.

But don't shrug off the SVS SBS-01 system, even though you'd need stands. With you room you might want to step up to three SCS-01's across the front. Here's a thread on those.


I'd say you could easily start out with a 5.1 system, but with that size room you may eventually want to consider 7.1.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

There you go, the new Infinity Primus P362 for $300 a pair at the Electronics Expo through the Shack Shopping Mall. What a deal on a very good speaker!

Now that I know the Shack Shopping Mall is such a great place I have to price the P162s, PC350 and PS212!


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Also take alook into the AV123 X-Series the new towers should be out soon if not shipping pre-orders already.

I also second the Polk M70s + matching center and rears. For a Sub go DIY its easier then most think and much more return for your money.

~Bobby


----------

